# Pumpkinrot "Rotten Works" copy



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Always nervous posting a copy of someone elses work (especially when the original is this good!), but I've always been a fan of Pumkinrot's work and I couldn't resist the urge to give it a try. What really struck me the most about the original was the creepy way the face turned out, it just looks so damned happy to see you. Well, here's a link to the original and my copy. Hopefully I at least came close. Original work http://www.pumpkinrot.com/pages/Page27.htm

My attempt


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ooooooooo nice job brad - i like it, i too want to make one


----------



## Mister_Data (Aug 25, 2008)

That is an excellent copy of Pumpkinrot's. Good job.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Yours is great, excellent job!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That IS an excellent replica! Good job!!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Very cool, you got the grin just right.


----------



## Restless Spirit (Oct 27, 2007)

I like it! You did a great job on it, Brad


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice job!! I like it!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks really nice...and great pics too


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

thats looks badass nice job!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks to all of you for the compliments, they are appreciated. I apologize for the crappy picture, a photographer I aint! If anybody sees anything on this figure thats fixable, please feel free to comment, I'll take all the help I can get! Since I can't take a very good shot without the flash, I just leaned back in the office chair and shot this one, at least this way you can see that the eye holes aren't just two big holes.
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n77/bradg896/100_0065.jpg


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks good
are you leaving it white?
I like the hands too


----------

